

ReactiveMongo for Scala: Unleashing MongoDB Streaming power for Realtime Web - sadache
http://stephane.godbillon.com/2012/08/30/reactivemongo-for-scala-unleashing-mongodb-streaming-capabilities-for-realtime-web

======
bobylito
There is also a very cool sample using GridFS for storing and streaming files
<https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-demo-app>

------
mandubian
This new driver mixed with Play2 fully non-blocking/asynchronous stack opens
very interesting fields of exploration and was really something missing till
now in JVM world...

------
sadache
or stream a live tailable collection through websocket
[https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-
tailablecursor-d...](https://github.com/sgodbillon/reactivemongo-
tailablecursor-demo) :)

